# What car company has a good reputation for having parts for old autos made by them?



## Matthewdavid (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard it's good to have a car from a good car company that after time will still have parts for your old car. Does anyone know which car company is the best in this standard? I think local mechanics would know best. I plan on getting a car and stick with it for a long time.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

manufacturers are required to make parts for 9 years after the last production run of that model ( I think it's 9 years). No company will make parts after that. There are aftermarket producers who continue to make parts.

Regardless, there's no guarantee 15 years after the last production run that parts will be easy to find.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What do you mean when you say a long time?

A high volume car will have more aftermarket "OEM type" parts, and more donors in the wrecker yard.

Here's an idea, if you are talking longer than 15 yrs, buy a car that's already old, and you can buy all the parts for. IE old Jeep CJ's, 60's Mustang.
I have been told you can build one from scratch with reproduction parts, it just takes money.


----------

